# CUPS not working



## amandus57 (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't understand how to edit this:


```
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/X.Y.Z' mode 0660 group cups
```

My printer's name is when I ugen2.2 but it wants the numbers.
Note:
Note that X, Y, and Z should be replaced with the target USB device listed in the /dev/usb directory that corresponds to the printer. To find the correct device, examine the output of dmesg(8), where ugenX.Y lists the printer device, which is a symbolic link to a USB device in /dev/usb.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 10, 2014)

```
% ls -l /dev/ugen2.2
lrw-rw----  1 root  operator  9 Jun  9 10:41 /dev/ugen2.2 -> usb/2.2.0
```

This shows that ugen2.2 is a link to /dev/usb/2.2.0.


----------



## amandus57 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you, but it is not working, the USB are disconnected when I do `dmesg -a`.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry, I don't understand.  USB devices might not be shown in `dmesg`, but it does not matter because they will be created anyway.


----------

